# IXS NRW Cup 2009???



## SBIKERC (19. Januar 2009)

Weiß jemand ob es 2009 noch den IXS NRW Cup gibt?
Bislang gibt es nichts neues auf der HP.

Hatte mal gehört das der Cup einen anderen Namen bekommen sollte aber bislang habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Eifelscout (19. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier hinein  http://www.time-and-voice.com/veranstaltungen.php


Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (19. Januar 2009)

danke, findet die Serie wohl statt...mal wieder schlechte HP Pflege


----------



## Wave (19. Januar 2009)

Ja, es gibt einen neuen Hauptsponsor und somit auch einen neuen Namen!!


----------



## Eifelscout (19. Januar 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt einen neuen Hauptsponsor und somit auch einen neuen Namen!!



....na dann erzähl mal!?

Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## JDN (19. Januar 2009)

Also, 
der neue Name ist SKS-NRW-Cup. Aktuelle news gibt es im Moment auf www.time-and-voice.com . Am kommenden Samstag wird dort die Generalausschreibung veröffentlicht und am kommenden Sontag wird dort auch die Anmeldung freigeschaltet. 
An der neuen website wird gearbeitet-die genaue Adresse wird auch auf www.time-and-voice.com bekanntgegeben. Eine domain wird auf jedenfall www.mtb-nrw-cup.de sein. 
Soviel für heute! Ride on!!


----------



## xc-mtb (20. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf.

Bis dann


----------



## Stronglight (21. Januar 2009)

Also wer macht den NRW Cup??? Time and Voice ist laut deren Aussage wohl nicht dabei, und'n Hauptsponsor wird wohl auch noch gesucht....also ist bis auf die Termine bislang wohl klar, dass noch nichts klar ist...oder wie, oder was


----------



## JDN (22. Januar 2009)

JDN schrieb:


> Also,
> der neue Name ist SKS-NRW-Cup. Aktuelle news gibt es im Moment auf www.time-and-voice.com . Am kommenden Samstag wird dort die Generalausschreibung veröffentlicht und am kommenden Sontag wird dort auch die Anmeldung freigeschaltet.
> An der neuen website wird gearbeitet-die genaue Adresse wird auch auf www.time-and-voice.com bekanntgegeben. Eine domain wird auf jedenfall www.mtb-nrw-cup.de sein.
> Soviel für heute! Ride on!!



@Stronglight
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....


----------



## Chorus19 (22. Januar 2009)

Woher weisst n das? Steht ja nirgends und TaV sagt ja scheinbar auch dass noch nix klar ist.
Versteh nur noch Bahnhof


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

@JDN
Jooo Herr Oberklug, soll ich jetzt irgendwelchen Foreneinträgen mehr Glauben schenken als den aktuellen Offiziellen Seiten oder wie
Also aktuell (22.01.2009 8:50h) steht da, dass ein neuer Hauptsponsor gesucht wird - und ich weiß nicht was sich für eine Seite auf Deinem PC öffnet wenn Du auf deine selbst geposteten Links klickst.

Und da ich nicht der einzige bin, sondern z.B. "Chorus 19" auch, der das offensichtlich so sieht, frag ich mich jetzt auch woher Du das weißt

Aber wir lassen uns natürlich eines besseren belehren und möchten Deine Insiderinfos natürlich auch erst einmal nicht anzweifeln, und freuen uns auf Samstag wo deine Aussage ja bestätigt werden soll und wir uns alle u.a. anmelden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelscout (22. Januar 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> @JDN
> Jooo Herr Oberklug, soll ich jetzt irgendwelchen Foreneinträgen mehr Glauben schenken als den aktuellen Offiziellen Seiten oder wie



JDN= Jürgen D. Neuhoff

Klingelts jetzt???


eifelscout


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

Deshalb beziehe ich mich daher umso mehr auf den Satz:


Stronglight schrieb:


> wir lassen uns natürlich eines besseren belehren und möchten Deine Insiderinfos natürlich auch erst einmal nicht anzweifeln, und freuen uns auf Samstag wo deine Aussage ja bestätigt werden soll, und wir uns alle u.a. anmelden können.


----------



## fdheidkamp (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Stronglight,
es wird ja nicht immer alles veröffentlicht, auch wenn es schon intern geklärt ist, das kann ich aus unserem Cup sagen und so wird`s beim NRW Cup genauso sein; die machen das schon richtig. Seid doch nicht so hibbelig, die Termine sind ja noch etwas hin zum trainieren und die wichtigen Infos kommen bestimmt zeitnah.

VG vom anderen Cup


----------



## bao-daniel (22. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach: Genaue Infos gibt es erst mit erscheinen der Generalausschreibung. Sonst beschwert sich wieder jemand beim ersten Rennen, er habe aber das und das gehört, aber von einer Ausschreibung weiß er nix (siehe 2008 mit Nachmeldegebühr).


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

@fdheidkamp
weiß ich ja, aber dann soll man einem doch nicht unterstellen, dass man zu blöd zum lesen ist

Jojo, wir haben Zeit die man noch gut für's Training nutzen kann...wenn es doch nur mal endlich wärmer werden würde....

Weiß denn wenigstens schon jemand wer Zeitnehmer ist?


----------



## bao-daniel (22. Januar 2009)

Zeitnehmer bleibt soweit ich weiß Time and Voice, wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelscout (22. Januar 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> @fdheidkamp
> weiß ich ja, aber dann soll man einem doch nicht unterstellen, dass man zu blöd zum lesen ist



JDN =  http://www.time-and-voice.com/

eifelscout


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Zeitnehmer bleibt soweit ich weiß Time and Voice, wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


Time and Voice! 

Laut deren Aussagen wissen die von nix.


----------



## bao-daniel (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.time-and-voice.de/veranstaltungen.php

Da steht doch deutlich: _Hier finden Sie eine Liste aller von uns betreuten Sportveranstaltungen in der Saison 2009_

Und in der Liste ist auch der NRW- CUP aufgezählt


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

ach, lassen wir uns überraschen Hauptsache es findet statt. und läuft besser als letztes Jahr...ich wäre ja wieder für Malkmus-Timing


----------



## bao-daniel (22. Januar 2009)

Hast recht, die Hauptsache ist ja, dass der NRW- CUP überhaupt stattfindet, wobei mir ehrlich gesagt der Zeitnehmer absolut gleichgültig ist, wichtig ist doch nur, dass alles reibungslos funktioniert. Und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die Jungs und Mädels von TaV aus den Fehlern des letzten Jahres gelernt haben.


----------



## Stronglight (22. Januar 2009)

stimmt, letztlich haste recht, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis muss passen, und das passte gegenüber Malkmus eben irgendwie nicht so ganz finde ich...und dann diese horrenden Strafgebühren!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> stimmt, letztlich haste recht, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis muss passen, und das passte gegenüber Malkmus eben irgendwie nicht so ganz finde ich...und dann diese horrenden Strafgebühren!


 

@ Marc. Ich weis es ist zu weit von Minden. Aber
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bunesliga, und manch ein Marathon ist auch weit weg. Ich würde mich freuen wenn man sich mal auf einer dieser ausgewählten Top CC Strecken sehen würde

Wave, usw wir kennen uns alle, man sieht sich in der Saison fast jedes WE, Bonnes Cup ist jawohl eine Reise wert.


----------



## gunka (22. Januar 2009)

Also, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden.
ich bin schon einige Rennen mitgefahren wo Malkmus-Timing war. Vor einigen Jahren war das auch nicht so prickelnd. 
Ebenso hatte Time and Voice natürlich auch Anfangsschwierigkeiten. Aber ich finde in nur einem Jahr haben die ja wohl schon mehr auf die Beine gestellt als MT. Persönlich fand ich das Rundenprotokoll ja klasse.  Und seht euch doch mal auf der Time and Voice Homepage um-  unter Service.
Das sind ja wohl klasse features, oder?????

Euer Gunnar


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. Januar 2009)

gunka schrieb:


> Also, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden.
> ich bin schon einige Rennen mitgefahren wo Malkmus-Timing war. Vor einigen Jahren war das auch nicht so prickelnd.
> Ebenso hatte Time and Voice natürlich auch Anfangsschwierigkeiten. Aber ich finde in nur einem Jahr haben die ja wohl schon mehr auf die Beine gestellt als MT. Persönlich fand ich das Rundenprotokoll ja klasse.  Und seht euch doch mal auf der Time and Voice Homepage um-  unter Service.
> Das sind ja wohl klasse features, oder?????
> ...



Hab die ganze Seite durchgestöbert aber da steht nix von Service, obwohl die Seite seit letztem Jahr erstaunlich gut ausschaut ! Sind zwar noch die gleichen Ergebnisslisten enthalten aber schon nett aufgebaut. Wünschen wir das die Zeitnahme gut funktioniert.

Übrigens man stelle sich Malkmus Timing mit elektronischer Chip Zeitmessung vor ob das des Drudels Kern ist ? Ich kann es mir bei gut besuchten Rennen vorstellen ? Bitte um Eure Meinung. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## hefra (23. Januar 2009)

Zeitnahme über Transponder ist die Zukunft. Es ist einfach, schnell und kaum Fehler anfällig.
Was bei der Bundesliga und in Belgien usw klappt würde auch bei den kleineren CC Rennen wunderbar laufen. Die große Frage ist halt was kostet der Spaß? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass so eine Matte schon ordentlich ins Geld geht. Und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust deshalb mehr Startgebühren zu zahlen. Solange am Ende die Ergebnisliste stimmt ist es doch egal.

Ich habe übrigens mit beiden Zeitnehmern schon Pech gehabt, so dass ich nicht auf der Ergebnisliste stand. Aber beide haben top reagiert und sind direkt auf Fehlersuche gegangen. Hat dann jedesmal geklappt. 

Übrigens sollte der Thread umbenannt werden, wenn IXS nicht mehr Sponsor ist, die Werbefläche gehört jetzt wohl SKS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (23. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Geld hält sich in Grenzen und bei den Kids gibts 1 Euro und bei Erwachsenen 2-3 Euro mehr, das lässt sich bei den geringen Gebühren der bisherigen CUP s im Vergleich zu mancher Laufveranstaltung glaube ich sehr gut vertreten ! Es gehört eine Menge Orga mit viel Geld im Hintergrund zur Veranstaltung, alleine die Sicherheit durch Rettungsdienst und Absperrung sind große Anteile der Gebühren, sowie Preisgelder, da ist die Zeitnahme nicht so der ausschlaggebende Faktor.

Es ist halt simpel, man hat Rundenzeiten und kann gegen Mehrpreis auch eine Großuhr anschakten, die Rundenzeiten sowie noch zu fahrende Runden aufzeigt. Automatisch !


----------



## Stronglight (23. Januar 2009)

Transponder wären ideal! Aber klar, wenn ich dafür dann 5, - mehr Startgeld auf den Tisch legen muss für'n NRW-Cup Rennen, dann wäre mir das auch zuviel. 
Im übrigen passieren Fehler immer da wo Menschen arbeiten, aber wenn man in schöner Regelmäßigkeit das Gefühl hat, dass Rundenzeiten mehr gewürfelt werden satt gemessen, dann lässt das schon ein wenig zweifeln...ich hatte mit Malkmus erst 1 oder 2x "Probleme" - aber nach keine Ahnung wieviel Rennen, habe ich damit wiederum keine Probleme 

@Pierre
an mind. einem Rennen bin ich sicher wieder dabei, aber ich überlege mir, ob ich dieses Jahr Hobbyklasse fahre da es bei uns in der Nähe 'ne sehr nette Hobbychallenge gibt die ich auch mal mitfahren möchte solange ich noch in der Herren und nicht Seniorenabteilung starten darf  
Das blöde ist nur, dass man als "Hobbyfahrer" bei den Marathons immer mit in die letzte Reihe gestellt wird, aber zusammen mit den Lizenzern gewertet wird


----------



## SBIKERC (23. Januar 2009)

also ich hatte mich für jedes Rennen nachgemeldet...kostete dann insgesamt 22 Euro, für eine Stunde fahren doch schon viel wie ich finde

zum Thema Marathon...fahre doch die Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy, da wird Lizenz und Hobby getrennt gewertet...bin letztes Jahr die selbe Serie in der Hobby Klasse gefahren und war mit allem zufrieden


----------



## hefra (23. Januar 2009)

es gibt aber keine Lizenzgesamtwertung bei der Marathon Trophy...
Das gleiche ist bei der Serie beim Stronglight. Mitfahren darf man, kommt aber nicht in die Wertung.


----------



## Stronglight (23. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> zum Thema Marathon...fahre doch die Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy, da wird Lizenz und Hobby getrennt gewertet...bin letztes Jahr die selbe Serie in der Hobby Klasse gefahren und war mit allem zufrieden



also ich persönlich habe ja nix gegen Gesamtwertung, aber dann soll man nicht die vermeintlich "schwächeren" Hobbyfahrer in die Letzten Reihen verfrachten.
Und ich denke, dass die meisten Hobbyfahrer -zumind. die ich kenne-, eh freiwillig nach hinten gehen weil sie ihre Leistung selber relativ gut einschätzen können (ich stell mich ja auch nicht einfach vor Karl Platt wenn ich weiß, dass ich ihn u.U. nur behindern würde - da lass ich ihn auch gleich nach vorn).

Genau 'hefra', und diesmal möchte ich vielleicht auch mal in die Wertung


----------



## Säbeltiger (23. Januar 2009)

Mann Leute, Transponder! wist ihr, was Transpnderzeitnahme kostet? 1-2 Euro pro person? 5 Euro? Habt mal rauschen hörn, was Bundesliga kostet, Datasport, über 6 Mille. Wer soll das bezahlen? kann man nur machen wenn man große Sponsoren hat. Die NRWcup Leute sind bestimmt froh, das es überhaupt 2 Sponsoren gibt.LEXXI ist ja laut timeandvoice auch dabei. und wenn ihr bei 500 startern 6 Mille Aufpreis hättet wärn das nochmal 12 Euro von jedem von Bambini bis Senioren. Ich möchte das Geschrei nicht hörn. Hab mal mit microfunk gesprochen, is ja der größte deutsche Anbieter, anlage kostet 80 000 -100 000Euro je nachdem wieviel Transpnder dabei sind.  Der nimmt sogar noch mehr als Datasport. er hat mir gesagt, beim letzten Marathon brauchten 3 Hilfskräfte 5 Tage um die transponder zu reinigen und zu sotieren. Also wer soll das bezahlen. Evtl. ein Marathon mit 1000 Startern, aber Startgeld kostet ja auch 30Euro. Also meine Meinung kann ein Rennen mit 500 startern bei Startgeld wie NRWcup das nicht zahlen. Deshalb is es auch gut das es so eine Zeitnahme wie beim NRWcup gibt. Das können die Veranstalter noch bezahlen. 
Fahr jetz trainiern. schön siffig im Wald.
LG Säbeltiger


----------



## fdheidkamp (23. Januar 2009)

Säbeltiger schrieb:


> Mann Leute, Transponder! wist ihr, was Transpnderzeitnahme kostet? 1-2 Euro pro person? 5 Euro? Habt mal rauschen hörn, was Bundesliga kostet, Datasport, über 6 Mille. Wer soll das bezahlen?
> LG Säbeltiger



Sprich bitte nicht über Dinge die Du nur hast rauschen hören, das führt zu Spekulationen im Dunkeln! Fakten sind die welche ich oben genannt habe und mach die elektr. Zeitnahme nicht so mies; es geht hier nur um die Datenerfassung alles andere bleibt ja bei der manuellen Voranmeldung und manuellen Auswertung der " automatisierten Erfassung ".

Es handelt sich um eine Matte mit einem Koffergroßen  Batteriegestützten Lesegerät welches mit dem sowieso schon vorhandenen PC oder Laptop verbunden wird, Du würdest Dich über die doch recht geringen Kosten wundern !

Was bleibt ist die Lizenzgebühr jedes/r Fahrers / erin für den Chip welche nicht beim Veranstalter und auch nicht beim Verleiher des Systemes bleibt sondern durchgeleitet wird an den Lizenzgeber des Erfassungssystemes, und dies ist bei der Jugend 0,-- ansonsten 3,-- das ist seit Jahren bei jedem Dorflauf mit 400 Teilnehmer absolut " normal " zusätzlich zum Startgeld und wird nirgendwo moniert.

VG bis zum 20.06. 

Frank


----------



## kusebimski (23. Januar 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> also ich hatte mich für jedes Rennen nachgemeldet...kostete dann insgesamt 22 Euro, für eine Stunde fahren doch schon viel wie ich finde
> 
> zum Thema Marathon...fahre doch die Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy, da wird Lizenz und Hobby getrennt gewertet...bin letztes Jahr die selbe Serie in der Hobby Klasse gefahren und war mit allem zufrieden



Einfach vor dem Meldeschluß (=1 Woche vor dem jeweiligen Rennen) anmelden *und* bezahlen; dann kostet es nur 12,--  pro Rennen; im übrigen habe ich läuten hören, dass das Startgeld für die Erwachsenen in diesem Jahr billiger wird.


----------



## harryfan3009 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir von Time and Voice haben uns natürlich auch schon nach Transponderlösungen umgesehen.
Das Problem dabei sind ja nicht die Kosten für die Transponder selbst (die ja mittlerweile wirklich bei unter 1 Euro liegen), sondern die Anschaffungskosten für die Erfassungsantennen und das Lesegerät. Die belaufen sich nämlich auf mehrere Tausend Euro.
Und solche Summen kann ein kleiner Zeitnehmer eben nicht so einfach ausgeben. So viel Spielraum haben auch die Veranstalter nicht für ein Rennen mit gerade einmal 500 Teilnehmern.

Gruß
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (26. Januar 2009)

Hat in diesen Threat nicht irgend so'n ganz kluger u.a. gemeint, dass am kommenden Sonntag (also gestern) die Anmeldung freigeschaltet wird?

Fängt ja schon prima an...


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Stronglight,

sei mir nicht böse, du weißt doch "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"!

Aber dazu müsstest du wissen, wo du lesen musst. Ich  kann es dir nicht sagen. Sicher geht das schon, wir sind nur zu blöd die richtige Seite zu finden.

Du musst dich auch beeilen, denn das erste Rennen findet in weniger als 4 Monaten statt

Toll, dass der NRW-Cup einen guten verlässlichen Partner gefunden hat!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Stronglight (26. Januar 2009)

also der letzte der mir vorgeworfen hat das ich nicht lesen kann, hat doch die Seite vorgegeben wo man sich angeblich seit gestern anmelden kann...wo is'n dann die Seite...ja mei, ist denn schon wieder Ostern?

Außerdem bin ich nicht blöd...und lesen kann ich auch - aber offensichtlich zu genau für einige


----------



## Säbeltiger (26. Januar 2009)

Mann Bonne, töns ja wieder wie immer richtig rum. Soltest mal lieber deine Ausschreibung ändern. Ausländische Gastfahrer gibt es nicht, sagt jedenfalls Donike vom BDR und beim lvo dürfen schon überhaupt keine Ausländer fahrn. Muss doch ein Fachwart vom LV wissen. oder? Aber nee, Bonne weiß das nicht und ist Fachwart. Mann Bonne


----------



## harryfan3009 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte entschuldigt die verspätete Freischaltung der Anmeldung, wir hatten bis heute Nachmittag akute Überlastungsprobleme bei unserem Provider, die Datenbank ließ sich nur mit Verzögerungen von ca. 30 Sekunden aufrufen.
Jetzt ist alles online, die Meldeliste folgt spätestens am WE.

Sportliche Grüße,
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -


----------



## Stronglight (27. Januar 2009)

Na prima mit leichter Verspätung (aber das ist man bei TaV mittlerweile gewohnt) kannn man sich nun anmelden. Allerdings braucht man ein paar Minuten weil man sich für jeden Lauf einzeln anmelden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDN (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Provider noch nicht alles vollständig hochgeladen hat,
bitten wir Euch die Anmeldung für den Gesamtcup erst heute abend/ morgen früh vorzunehmen. 
Wir sind schon im Kontakt mit Strato (Provider), damit die Anmeldung so schnell wie möglich heute erscheint.
Einzelstarter können sich aber schonmal anmelden!

Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis. Es gibt halt Dinge- da kann man nichts machen.

JDN


----------



## Säbeltiger (27. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen, 
hab mich übrigens vertan, wen ich vom BDR meinte, heißt nicht Donicke sondern Brunner. jedenfalls der Lange mit den Hund. wurd mir gerade gesagt. wer das so alles hier liest.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2009)

@Stronglight & Säbeltiger,

geht mal trainieren!

Erstens könnt Ihr's brauchen und zweitens erspart Ihr uns Einiges.

Danke!


----------



## kusebimski (27. Januar 2009)

Säbeltiger schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hab mich übrigens vertan, wen ich vom BDR meinte, heißt nicht Donicke sondern Brunner. jedenfalls der Lange mit den Hund. wurd mir gerade gesagt. wer das so alles hier liest.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch





guckst Du hier...

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&recid=1672&print=1


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

das ist ja dann der richtigte Job für *Säbeltiger*, wo der sich so gut auskennt mit Zeitnahme und BDR-Regularien

Gruß Bonne

Oder wäre das was für dich Kusebimski? Ich würde es mir wünschen!


----------



## Säbeltiger (27. Januar 2009)

@Delgado
du hast recht ich habs nötig mit den Training. war ein bischen faul lezte woche aber auch viel gearbeitet. vieleicht fährt ja stronglight mit dann seit ihr uns los und wir könen nicht mehr soviel Blödsinn schreiben.
mann sollte den ganzen Qatsch in forum auch gar nicht mehr lesen. jeder meint er müßte sein Semf dabei tun und dann schaukelt sich das ganze hoch. und keiner hat richtig Anung.nur reden reden reden
@Bonne
Der job von den Brunner ist nix für mich. ich weis auch nicht genau was das ist koordinator. kann auch nicht so gut reden und schreiben auch nicht gut. lieber biken da hat mann seine Ruhe


----------



## Stronglight (27. Januar 2009)

Ich lass mir doch nicht sagen wann ich zu trainieren habe, im übrigen fängt das eigentliche Training für mich erst am 01.02. an, und bis dahin lass' ich mir noch meine Pizza Abends vor der Glotze schmecken


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2009)

Säbeltiger schrieb:


> @Delgado
> du hast recht ich habs nötig mit den Training. war ein bischen faul lezte woche aber auch viel gearbeitet. vieleicht fährt ja stronglight mit dann seit ihr uns los und wir könen nicht mehr soviel Blödsinn schreiben.
> mann sollte den ganzen Qatsch in forum auch gar nicht mehr lesen. jeder meint er müßte sein Semf dabei tun und dann schaukelt sich das ganze hoch. und keiner hat richtig Anung.nur reden reden reden
> @Bonne
> Der job von den Brunner ist nix für mich. ich weis auch nicht genau was das ist koordinator. kann auch nicht so gut reden und schreiben auch nicht gut. lieber biken da hat mann seine Ruhe




Meinen Respekt !


----------



## fdheidkamp (28. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt !



Wofür ?


----------



## Wave (28. Januar 2009)

Säbeltiger schrieb:


> mann sollte den ganzen Qatsch in forum auch gar nicht mehr lesen. jeder meint er müßte sein Semf dabei tun und dann schaukelt sich das ganze hoch. und keiner hat richtig Anung.nur reden reden reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Üzgür (28. Januar 2009)

ähh heidkamp oida, wass hassu konkret nicht verstandn? 
Hab misch grad angemeld hier in forum. iss escht krass forum. kann isch imme schreibn ähh.


----------



## Wave (28. Januar 2009)

meinen ursprünglichen kommentar lösch ich mal besser! aber was wird das hier? wieso werden hier nur noch kommentare von irgendwelchen zweitaccounts losgelassen? 

beste grüße


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Januar 2009)

Weil die Leute nix besseres zu tun haben. Was ist denn jetzt mit dem NRW cup?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2009)

was soll mit dem cup sein?


----------



## Tommy B. (30. Januar 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> was soll mit dem cup sein?



Weiss ich auch nicht, hatte nur den Eindruck, das vom Thema abgeschweift wurde ...


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Mai 2009)

wer ist den von euch in Solingen dabei???
Habe mich gestern angemeldet


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> wer ist den von euch in Solingen dabei???
> Habe mich gestern angemeldet



Ich.


----------



## birkenbiker (12. Mai 2009)

und ich!!


----------



## r19andre (14. Mai 2009)

ich auch 

und bin schon Jahre keine Rennen mehr gefahren, dat kann was geben

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.

Freue mich auf euch

CU

Matze


----------



## sunny1766 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo und wann die Startzeiten stehen?????
Finde nirgends eine Zeitangabe. :-(
LG
Sunny


----------



## fdheidkamp (19. Mai 2009)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo und wann die Startzeiten stehen?????
> Finde nirgends eine Zeitangabe. :-(
> LG
> Sunny



http://www.solinger-rennen.de/ausschreibung.php


----------



## AsB (23. Mai 2009)

"RP Online" bzgl. des morgen stattfindenen Rennens

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
toller Auftakt zum Cup!!!!

Heißes Wetter, schöne Strecke und dann die "Hans-Grohe"-Erfrischerung ...SUPERKLASSE

Der DROP war natürlich auch - SUPER!!

Gibt es schon Bilder oder Ergebnisse?


Einzig die Fahrzeit der Seniorenlizenz war mit unter 52 Minuten (Siegerzeit) viel zu kurz! Hatte mich auf 2 Runden länger eingestellt.
Dann wäre der Abstand zu Spitze zwar noch größer geworden, aber nach hinten auch ...

Bonne


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. Mai 2009)

Bilder? ...ein Anfang ist gemacht:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/







Wie immer brauche ich noch ein paar Tage zum Bearbeiten....



PS.
Ich fürchte aber, für Dich lohnt sich das Warten nicht, es sei denn Du schickst mir ein Foto von deinem Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (25. Mai 2009)

kann sagen das es eine gute Veranstaltung war
Wetter top, bessere Strecke als letztes Jahr und mit meiner Leistung bin ich auch zufrieden
ich mit der 212


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Bilder? ...ein Anfang ist gemacht:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...



Besser kein Gesicht als das von Stefan. Der hat scheint Angst gehabt zu haben ...
(Ich war gestern eh nicht richtig da, jetzt sehe ich ja auch was ich vergessen habe
Kannst mir das Bild aber trotzdem mailen ...danke.
Bis Sonntag in Betzdorf?
Gruß Bonne


----------



## sunny1766 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
War eine tolle Veranstaltung gestern.
Super Wetter, tolle Strecke und gute Organisation.
Nur wann kommen den die Ergebnisslisten raus? 
Gruß Sunny


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2009)

Ergebnisse: http://www.time-and-voice.de/ergebnisse.html

Rundenprotokolle kommen sicher noch, oder?


----------



## hefra (25. Mai 2009)

Es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht ein CC Rennen zu fahren. Nur warum waren alle so schnell?
Die Strecke fand ich letztes Jahr besser, die neue Wegführung nahm den Fluss aus der Abfahrt.
Immerhin bin ich dieses Jahr am Wuppersturz problemlos um die Kurve gekommen und musste nicht von den Zuschauern gefangen werden. 
Die Hans Grohe Dusche fand ich super! Ist Hans Grohe jetzt eigentlich auch Sponsor der Serie? Es waren ja auch entsprechende Aufkleber auf den Startnummern. 

Thomas du hast mich öfters geknippst, bis jetzt ist noch kein Bild dabei, ich hoffe ich habe einen Kopf 

Übrigens könnten man den Thread mal umbenennen, fände ich den Sponsoren gegenüber fair!


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht ein CC Rennen zu fahren. Nur warum waren alle so schnell?
> Die Strecke fand ich letztes Jahr besser, die neue Wegführung nahm den Fluss aus der Abfahrt.
> Immerhin bin ich dieses Jahr am Wuppersturz problemlos um die Kurve gekommen und musste nicht von den Zuschauern gefangen werden.
> Die Hans Grohe Dusche fand ich super! Ist Hans Grohe jetzt eigentlich auch Sponsor der Serie? Es waren ja auch entsprechende Aufkleber auf den Startnummern.
> ...



Ups, du warst wirklich nicht schnell (ich leider auch nicht so richtig). Schade, habe dich nciht gesehen.
Komst du nach Betzdorf? Wäre toll.
Gruß Bonne


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. Mai 2009)

@ hefra 
Nicht immer wenn ich knipse, kommt ein Bild dabei heraus. Startnr?

@ Bonne
Reicht die Größe: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3561553458/sizes/o/
Betztdorf weiß ich mmer noch nicht. Gesellschaftlich wäre ich eher verpflichtet, mit den
locals nach Applerbeck zu fahren....


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> @ hefra
> Nicht immer wenn ich knipse, kommt ein Bild dabei heraus. Startnr?
> 
> @ Bonne
> ...



Ja, danke
 Du bist der beste "Knipser"!


----------



## hefra (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte Nr 14.

Ich denke ich werde in betzdorf starten. Wann ist Meldeschluss? Wieder Donnerstags? Oder ist es wie beim NRW Cup dass die Meldung erst dann zählt wenn das Geld überwiesen ist?


----------



## fdheidkamp (26. Mai 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich hatte Nr 14.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde in betzdorf starten. Wann ist Meldeschluss? Wieder Donnerstags? Oder ist es wie beim NRW Cup dass die Meldung erst dann zählt wenn das Geld überwiesen ist?



Online ist beim Rheinland-MTB-Cup ca 1 Woche vor dem Rennen Anmeldeschluß aber vor Ort kann sich jeder auch für den Cup oder einzeln bis 30 Min vor Rennbeginn nachmelden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Mai 2009)

Betzdorf: Onlinemeldeschluss: Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr!!

Wer kurzfristig online anmeldet, kann besser vor Ort zahlen. Das ist ok so! 

Wer auf der Liste steht, macht ja keine Arbeit, also auch keine Nachgebühr!


----------



## fdheidkamp (26. Mai 2009)

Danke Michael für die Korrektur, ich war mir nach dem schreiben auch nicht mehr so sicher.
Bis Sonntag in alter Frische.


----------



## hefra (26. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, also alles so wie früher. Super.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (26. Mai 2009)

Nr. 14 - nicht ganz scharf aber mit Kopf:


----------



## hefra (26. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. Mai 2009)

Ältere Bilder werden hier in Zukunft leichter wiederzufinden sein:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

...übrigens könnte sich Jeder, der Bilder vom NRW-Cup hat, anschließen...


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juni 2009)

wie schauts Sonntag mit Haltern aus???
ich bin dabei


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2009)

Ich auch, aber wieder ne Doppelbelastung (X-Hardt in Bergisch Gladbach) und gegen die Konkurrenz wären mir frische Beine lieber

Bonne


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juni 2009)

ja ebenfalls Sa und So...du hast aber auch ganz andere Ansprüche als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (19. Juni 2009)

Jo,
da simma dabei, ich hoffe es läuft wie in Solingen

Andre


----------



## Jan-Ove (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Juni 2009)

war heute schön gewesen...das Wetter spielte auch mit und die Leute in meinem Block (Herren Fun) waren echt stark
ein wenig schade fand ich es das die Fun Klassen eine verkürzte Runde fuhren und die beste Abfahrt und der mega Anstieg dadurch weg fielen...letztes Jahr ging das doch auch, wieso streicht man sowas???
sonst war alles top auch die technik Passage nach dem Feld richtung Start/Ziel gefiel mir

Hat jemand noch Bilder?
Thomas Bilder fallen für mich leider weg wenn ich richtig gesehen habe mit Rocky Trikot unterwegs gewesen


----------



## r19andre (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,

die Fun Klassen fahren doch jetzt immer eine kürzere Runde,oder?

Bei 40min. Fahrzeit fahren wir da sonst nur noch zwei oder drei Runden.

Heute war schon ein starkes Feld am Start.

Andre


----------



## Jan-Ove (21. Juni 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen, war ein echt starkes Feld bei den Fun Herren zumindest deutlich stärker als letztes Jahr. Ich fand es auch schade das wir nur die verkürzte Runde fahren durften.

Alles in allem eine schöne Veranstaltung!


----------



## xc-mtb (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo

mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht (Fun Herren). Finde es auch richtig, das in den Funklassen eine vereinfachte Runde gefahren wird. Fun ist ja für den Einstieg. Der Rest sollte sich eine Lizenz ziehen oder versuchen eine neue Klasse die zwischen Lizenz und Fun steht kreieren. Dafür wird die Zeit an den Renntagen dann aber vermutlich zu knapp.

Sonst passt es schon ganz gut.

Hier gibt es meine Bilder

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Juni 2009)

Find das auch schade mit den verkürzten Runden!
Fun steht für Fun nicht für Einstig....

Bilder   ...richtig SBIKERC, keine von Dir ;-)


----------

